# iPad (2): Bilder ohne iTunes transferieren



## eNortiz (22. Juli 2013)

Folgendes Thema hat mich am Wochenende zu verzweifeln gebracht:

Circa 100 Urlaubsbilder mit jeweils 2-3 MB sollen auf das iPad 2 meiner besseren Hälfte. Das Pad ist auf ihre Apple-ID konfiguriert, irgendwie sind auch schon zwei Galerien auf dem Pad. Der Rechner mit dem passenden iTunes ist mittlerweile über den Jordan gegangen.

Die Bilder liegen auf meinem Desktop, auf dem ein iTunes mit meiner Apple-ID installiert ist.

Einzige Möglichkeit die ich aktuelle sehe ist die Bilder in meinem iTunes zu ergänzen und zu synchronisieren. Dann sind vermutlich die vorhandenen Galerien auf dem iPad weg.

Dropbox wäre noch eine Option, bei über 100 Bildern die einzeln runter geladen werden müssen aber nicht gerade elegant...

Jemand ne Idee oder ein Tool parat?

Danke!


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juli 2013)

Also meine Frau und ich teilen Fotos untereinander per iCloud Fotostream:

Apple

Apple

iCloud: Häufig gestellte Fragen zu Fotostream

iPhoneography - iPhone Fotografie: iCloud Fotostream auf Windows PC installieren


Man kann auch Streams als Album anlegen und diese dann entsprechend mit anderen teilen und auf dem jeweiligen Gerät speichern.

iCloud: Freigegebene Fotostreams verwenden und Probleme beheben


----------



## eNortiz (22. Juli 2013)

Ist ne Option, was kabel-gebundenes wäre mir zwar lieber aber meine bisherige Sucher hierzu war leider ohne Ergebnis.


----------



## norse (22. Juli 2013)

du brauchst itunes alleine schon, weil dort der Treiber fuür das Geraät mit dabei ist! Ohne wirds nichts. du musst aber itunes nicht zum syncen nutzen! Wenn itunes auf dem PC ist kannst du auf das die Fotos zugreifen wie auf eine Digital Kamera.

Alternativ: E-mail!


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juli 2013)

eNortiz schrieb:


> was kabel-gebundenes wäre mir zwar lieber



Dann gäbe es auch noch CopyTrans:

CopyTrans Manager - Download - CHIP Online

http://www.pctipp.ch/tests/software/multimedia/artikel/test-copytrans-photo-von-windsolutions-61308/


----------



## Diaflolo97 (22. Juli 2013)

hat sie keinen pc, wo itunes mit ihrer ID drauf ist?
Ich würde einfach die Dinger in irgendnen Ordner aufm PC ziehen und dann mit ner richtigen ID in iTunes einloggen und dann ganz normal über Kabel iPad und Fotos synchen.


----------



## eNortiz (22. Juli 2013)

Copy Trans Photo ist auf den ersten Blick richtig gut, nur leider kostenpflichtig....

Und 15 € für ne Jahreslizenz ist schon nicht ohne find ich


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Juli 2013)

Ach so, ich dachte es wäre Freeware.


----------



## eNortiz (22. Juli 2013)

Bin fündig geworden SyncIOS.

Für Bilder genau das was ich gesucht habe, danke für die Anregungen.


----------



## eNortiz (22. Juli 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach so, ich dachte es wäre Freeware.


 
CopyTrans Manager ist Freeware, unterstützt MP3s und Videos. 
CopyTrans Photo (und alle anderen) sind kostenpflichtig.


----------

